# 4th Annual Midwest Bicycle Swapmeet 4/21/13



## ratfink1962 (Mar 25, 2013)

In conjunction with the Coasters Bicycle Club, Everyone is invited to attend the 4th Annual Midwest Bicycle Swapmeet which will be held Sunday 4/21/13 at the Haysville Hometown Market, Haysville Kansas 67060 (just south of Wichita)

The swap runs from 7am to 4pm, and is open to any and all bicycles, bicycle parts, anything bicycle related. Buyers enter for free, Seller spaces just $5 and that includes a free raffle ticket. Please note... a "seller space" means anything from a pickup load to a semi-truck load.

For only our 4th year, this swap has grown into a decent sized regional event, Last year we had right at 50 sellers, and this year promises to be even bigger... I have heard of groups coming from surrounding states, Missouri, Oklahoma, Colorado, Nebraska, etc. 

New this year, we will have The Flying Stove (Gourmet Food Truck) onsite providing some crazy good food.

Music and PA will be handled by Bill with Accent Mobile Music.

Shane Z will also be onsite to handle your pinstriping needs.

And if you out of towners arrive on Saturday, we also put on a pre-swap garage ride, its a relaxed evening ride thru Haysville's bike path system (approx 6 miles) with stops at three local bike guys garages. This is actually a lot of fun!

Event Flyer...





Pre-swap garage ride...




The raffle ticket I spoke of earlier.... Well, you could end up winning this.....





Haysville has two hotels approx. 1 mile from the Swap venue, Camping is also available (please contact me first)
If you need more info? check us out on the web... midwestbicycleswap.com

Or maybe Facebook? Midwest-Bicycle-Swapmeet


----------



## geech34-2nd (Mar 26, 2013)

*Bringing a half a load of bikes*

I'll bring a few bikes


----------



## ratfink1962 (Mar 26, 2013)

Good deal... I got your spot saved!


----------



## ratfink1962 (Apr 18, 2013)

THIS Sunday!!

Got confirmed groups of sellers coming from Colorado, South Dakota, Oklahoma, Missouri, Texas, and from all over Kansas.


----------

